# Looking for a big gun accessory case..



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

One that will hold all of my pistol and rifle ammo, cleaning supplies, ear protection, targets, etc.. 

I was thinking about just using a big tackle box, but its not ideal. Anyone have anything they would recommend?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a large pelican case 1600, that I put pistols in for transport...


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gear bag*

This works great for me...http://www.lapolicegear.com/unclem-police-equipment-bag.html


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm with Mullethunter. I've got a pelican case that works great. They can be a little spendy but they're tough and they've got a lifetime warranty. You can find some on craigslist once in awhile.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I just throw my range gear in an old USMC ditty bag that I was issued. I will carry my handguns and ammo in a ILBE Assault pack. My long-guns are thrown in an Eagle Industries soft case or a cheap plastic case if the gun is too long. It really depends on what I'm doing and where I'm shooting what kind of case and configuration I use. I also don't care about scuffing my firearms that badly and will loosely pack them.

A helmet bag or some small soft bag will work for you. I hate hard cases because of their blocky-ness and bulk.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/259680/midwayusa-competition-range-bag-pvc-coated-polyester-black


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

All I saw was the first 4 words of the topic and thought Stanley was looking for a RPG or mortar! Sorry, not trying to derail..


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/259680/midwayusa-competition-range-bag-pvc-coated-polyester-black


That looks good. Thanks


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Cheaper than Dirt*

CASE-535
Ultimate Handgun Case Water Tight Layered Foam Bla...
Great case good price if you are looking for a multi pistol case. I cut long slits in the pluck it foam and carry and can carry 6-7 handguns that are all secure and readily accessable. I really like it. and just use ammo cans or soft assualt packs for multi gear and ammo.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*case*

Ive been a fan of mil surplus ammo cans the larger ones . waterproof and soft pistol zipper bags on top of ammo work for me .midway sells cheap add to order .maxfold


----------

